# Vuelta not on TV in the US



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Go figure. NBC buys out Universal gets the rights and then puts it on their pay subscription streaming service. I refuse to pay for it and I need to watch it when I have time not when I'm working so live streaming isn't helpful anyway. Will find another way to watch it. I'm sure I can find tape delayed coverage on line somewhere.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Bein sports usually carries that one.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

BEin has the Giro. Universal had the Vuelta. Univseral went away last fall and NBC ended up with everything Universal had which includes the Vuelta and the Worlds. NBC has the rights and has decided that they have no interest in bothering to show it on TV.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Steephill.tv would be your best bet.

I "cut the cable" about a year ago so I pay for NBC Sports Gold. It's not terribly expensive at $20 and it gets you 15 races a year, start to finish. This is especially nice when all NBC Sports provided of Paris Roubaix is a 30 minute highlight show. Plus all races are available on-demand if you so desire. I had great success using their app as well.

Tour de France
Vuelta
Some Spring Classics (Paris Roubaix, La Fleche Wallone, Liege)
Other stage races: Suisse, Paris-Nice etc...
UCI world champs

All that's missing from their current schedule is Tour of Flanders.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That's $20 for the entire season and not per race? And you don't have to watch it live, you can watch when you have time (IE: when you aren't working LOL)?

I've watched a few races through steephill.com Including Fleche Wallone since I didn't want to wait around until NBC got around to showing it.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Based on the website, NBC Sports Gold - Live streams of Tour de France, Vuelta a Espana and more | NBC Sports it's $20 for the year.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe will look into for next year. I'll find other ways to watch it this year. I'm not sure I'm willing to pay them specifically for it either, esp when their coverage is terrible compared to European coverage.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

$20?

it was $30 just before start of TdF.

It was a repeating charge, so I followed someone's suggestion to go ahead and cancel, so I paid my $30, get all the year's events, but do not have a looming renewal.

If I pay $20 now, do I get TdF 2017?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Doubt it. It was advertised for $20 on TV.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

On Fios it's on 567 uniHD. Every day from 7p to 9p.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.....

Tiz-Cycling ? Your #1 Source for Quality Cycling Videos


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I have Comcast and it's on every night at 7pm on UHD. 822 in my area.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's on Universal (569) on Direct TV


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

It's on Universal if you have AT&T.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just bit the bullet and bought it for $20 on NBC Sports Gold. I like it. Looking forward to the spring classics.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I have Dish. Universal HD would require a dish upgrade and who knows how much more money per month on the package it's part of. There are other ways to watch it without needing to deal with NBC at all.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

It should be noted that there are no commercial breaks while using the NBC Gold App/Website. 
So far for the Vuelta the coverage has been pretty good.

Fingers crossed that:
#1. They get the Tour of Flanders in 2017
#2. I remember that I have access to watch it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

majbuzz said:


> I have Comcast and it's on every night at 7pm on UHD. 822 in my area.


Same here, great HD coverage- 2 hours a night


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Coolhand said:


> Same here, great HD coverage- 2 hours a night


Me too. I am typically not a huge fan of grand tours, but I have actually really been enjoying the coverage thus far.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I too thought it wasn't on, but then accidentally found it under "tour of spain" in the schedule. Why they didn't call it Vuelta I don't know (this was my search string).


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I like Bob Roll a lot. He seems like a good guy, but I am so tired of him saying "Froomie". Come on man.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Watching free live streaming from other sources when I'm home and can watch it. Eurosport is so much better. Wish we could get them here as part of our satellite packages.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to like Bob Roll when I'd read him in print in Velo News. Over the years of having to listen to him, that judgement has changed. He's a twat. 

And what happened to his Livestrong bracelet? 

"Froomie" is just the new Lance, the latest pro whose posterior he can attach his lips to.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

majbuzz said:


> I like Bob Roll a lot. He seems like a good guy, but I am so tired of him saying "Froomie". Come on man.


Yeah. Me too. And I also have to admit I'm not missing Phil Liggett's voice. Long ago I liked Phil but I guess I tired of him over the years. Just Bobke and Paul... no Phil and mercifully no Steve Porino on motorcycle seems to be a good plan. As much as I like Jens I guess I don't miss him either. I had hoped Jens' commentary would be more, well, Jens-like, but he's been kind of "normal"


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not fond of Bobke either. I find him to be very annoying at best. The obvious bias makes it even worse. I don't mind Paul, I like Steve Schalnger (sp) well enough, and I think Christain Vandervelde is not bad and getting better. The rest I can do without. Truthfully I prefer Eurosports announcers.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

KoroninK said:


> I have Dish. Universal HD would require a dish upgrade and who knows how much more money per month on the package it's part of. There are other ways to watch it without needing to deal with NBC at all.


I have Dish as well. I thought Universal channel went away, but it looks like its back, but now, it's available in HD. I'm not sure if they were showing the race live, as it's the firs time I've seen a stage this year, but they are showing stage 6 tonight...stage 7 on Wednesday.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Their programming notes are all messed up. For some reason, the second week of coverage showed them showing stage 1, stage 2, etc, when it was actually 10, 11 and so on. So Wednesday when it says "stage 7" or whatever, it'll actually be the current stage, which is what, 17?


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Roger that...seemed like something was off as the original air date was from last week or so.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

colnagoG60 said:


> I have Dish as well. I thought Universal channel went away, but it looks like its back, but now, it's available in HD. I'm not sure if they were showing the race live, as it's the firs time I've seen a stage this year, but they are showing stage 6 tonight...stage 7 on Wednesday.


Universal HD is a different channel than what Universal was.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> Universal HD is a different channel than what Universal was.


Yeah, I think UniHD is picking up some of the slack left when Universal Sports ended, they do show some cycling, and some mountain biking and other sports. But they also do a lot of movies and repeats of old tv shows and such.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

rufus said:


> Yeah, I think UniHD is picking up some of the slack left when Universal Sports ended, they do show some cycling, and some mountain biking and other sports. But they also do a lot of movies and repeats of old tv shows and such.


The are part of NBC and are showing whatever NBC doesn't want to show on their other stations is basically what is going on with it.


----------

